# Nerja.



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

There is now a M/H stop in Nerja on the 340 coast rd towards Torrox costa about 1km from Nerja, called el playazo. beach side looked to be about 25 or so vans In tonight. large blue sign with M/H pictogram and playazo in blue .


----------



## 109420 (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes there is and it is an eye sore, i hope they build something around it or put some tree's there to hide the M/H's.


----------



## mervyncp (May 1, 2005)

There are much bigger eyesores than this in Spain, especially the spreading scourge of poly tunnels. But I digress.

Called in there last week.
Charges are 8€ for 1 night, 15€ for 2 and 21€ for 3 nights. Max stay 72hrs. Electric hook up and extra 4€ / night.

Emptying and filling services etc if you don't stay are 5€.

They also offer long term parking, but it ain't cheap.

We need many more services such as this in Spain.


----------



## 96798 (Nov 26, 2005)

If I am going to pay that sort of money for a "parking" space I would rather stop on a camp site.

John


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

There is a large carpark in the town which is much nearer to town obviously, We stayed there recently with 4 other vans, Police did regular patrols.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 114585 (Jul 19, 2008)

This area has been zoned to become a Marina and from local press reports construction will commence in 2010. This parking area is not always open and has been closed for the last two weeks. I am in Nerja next week (July 24th 2008) so I will check.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

mervyncp, is Tania still in charge there :?: that was where i was when i broke my wrist in the showers last Febuary, its a great place for a couple of days relaxing before going or coming from Morocco.

Bob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Nerja*

and what a Dump Nerja is to begin with!

Trev.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_and what a Dump Nerja is to begin with!_ We have had a few fantastic holidays there Trev, why did you think it was a dump?

stew


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Nerja*



teemyob said:


> and what a Dump Nerja is to begin with!
> Trev.


WOT !!

The Balcon de Europa is one of the best places you could ever wish to have an al fresco evening meal. Just enjoy food and watch the people.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Nerja*

Nerja, I have been three times and apart from the weather found the place very scruffy. Some parts were like trafford park with a beach. As for Balcon De Europa, if you feel that is one of the best places to be, travel more. Far nices places to be seen.

Trev


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trev. Like others we enjoyed our stay in Nerja, Give us an example of somewhere you consider "nicer". mind you its all a matter of individual tastes.
Cheers Sid


----------

